# modifier sequencing



## kmaher (Mar 12, 2010)

I was wondering if I have a surgery that was cx after the anesthesia was given do I use the mod 74 on my anesthesia code?  Also, if so does it go first or last...   Any help with this would be greatly apprecieated. 

Thanks,


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 12, 2010)

Kimberly, 

If the procedure was cancelled after anesthesia was administered, you can bill the procedure code with time.  Mod 74 is an ASC modifier, so if you are billing for the Anesthesiologist or CRNA you shouldn't report it, additionally, we have found that mod 53 is generally considered a surgeon's mod not for anesthesia services.  Since your services are billed by time, the abreviated time will reduce your billed fee.  I always append a V64. dx code to indicate that the procedure was discontinued.


----------

